#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Myanmar 2011

## WujouMao

I headed out to Burma last month. I figured on the full 28 days. Would of hated to go for 2 weeks and find out i wished i stayed longer. Anyhow, after arriving in Yangoon at 10pm, i headed out looking for food.

My 1st taste of Burmese Indian Muslim grub


In the morning it was more local food before heading out with a crisp $5 in hand to see the mother of all Burmese temples.


Nope, i didnt eat them. But why on earth feed these pests?


Shewdagon Pagoda


If the pic below looks a bit off, it was a vertical panoramic shot with my new camera








Shewdagon in the distance




Its said there is 60 tones of gold covering Shewdagon Pagoda

----------


## crocodilexp

Bottom one seems better... or just use a service like Picasa Web Albums that deals with sizing automatically, and post a link to it.

----------


## WujouMao

Went to Chaukhtatgyi Pagoda to see this red soled reclining Buddha. Built in 1907, its 72 metres in length.

----------


## WujouMao

As it was New year with water, and all transport is shut down for 5 days, i opted going to Mandalay on a poxy night bus. Fecking karaoke. Arrived at 6am and after having 5 hours kip, i went on a tour to see the surrounding sites and fingers crossed, not pay any entrance fee to the government.


Nanyin [leaning tower], Inwa. Its a 90ft watchtower that had a brush with an earthquake in 1838.




Just like i photographed in Thailand, this walkway is held up the same way. i pretty much giggled with myself when i showed some tourists what they were walking on. LOL, i'm a bastard




same run of the mill tourist crap.


Some overgrown swimming baths in the area


Front gates to Maha Aungmye Bonzan. Built in 1822.


A brick monastery that's had a lovely coat of paint on the front


And been completely forgotten about on the back. [Just as well it was free to enter]


Inside the Monastery. There is 3 inner chambers with corridors , the central chamber is locked.


Side gate.




Buddha looks different than most


They use horse and cart in this neck of the woods


Kids all ready to throw water till a woman said the word camera in English and the boys just soaked my legs instead. They aren't to know my camera is waterproof and i didnt want to tell them so in case they think all cameras are waterproof

----------


## WujouMao

U Bein's Bridge, Amarapura. Its 1300yd's. Still looks in good nick after 200 years. 










Having a tasty Myanmar beer in the water






Had a day in the countryside. 






This girl comes running out of her home with a silver bowl and water to drown me. But i got to her 1st. 




My muslim bike driver having a kip. Thank god he wasn't drinking or it be a long bloody walk back


Yadana Labamuni Hsu-taungpye Paya [Snake Pagoda]


3 giant pythons get a daily bath and 'breakfast' and 11am.




Getting out


And now for 'breakfast'. surely a bloody chicken would be better than coloured water.


Then back up to its bed

----------


## WujouMao

Roads are bloody awful here and only just wide enough for one way traffic


My bike drivers brother lives out this way and he showed me this. i was basically told to photograph this, but still to this day i had no idea why he's draped in a Pakistani flag in Myanmar




walked down the path to the right of the pic, into an area with a few  muslims houses till i exited and myself in Buddhist country again?




The little figure on the corner. 




Caught the attention of some big man with a walkie talkie. Crap. back to the village i go. Apprently he was the 'headmaster'. Still i sat down and had some sugar cane and caught the attention of some kids


On the way back to Mandalay i saw this. 




Got a soaking


Some noisy float thing outside my hotel. A little bit of dancing and donation. If you're asking about nightlife in Mandalay, i didnt find any. City closes down at 9pm


More soaking the next day.




The biggest pile of rubble that people go and see. Mingun Paya. Was built in 1790 and was meant to be 500ft high. 3 times its size now. Work stopped in 1819 and an earthquake split it in 1838


Why? i see it all over Asia yet no one has explained to me why sticking incense between bricks helps.


I noticed the brick piling like this in Korea


Up top


Structure is all cracked down the the floor, but this square thing isnt. Built to last


Down at its base

----------


## Bangyai

Excellet thread. Most interesting.

----------


## English Noodles

Nice!

----------


## sunsetter

great stuff wuju, keep em coming

----------


## khmen

Excellent photo thread, thanks for sharing. I've been thinking about going to Myanmar soon so its really interesting seeing all these places, cheers! :Smile:

----------


## Yemen

Wojou- make sure you get to Bagan.

----------


## Strongarm

Nice pics mate, very interesting.  I love a good photo thread!

----------


## taxexile

great photos. good to see.

thanks.

----------


## WujouMao

> Wojou- make sure you get to Bagan.


I did. i'm not in Myanmar now. You really think i would waste my bloody time and Kyat uploading and resizing them? Jesus. My PSP would be quicker. I'm back in KL now. Home soon




> Excellent photo thread, thanks for sharing. I've been thinking about going to Myanmar soon so its really interesting seeing all these places, cheers!


Well i waited till now cos Daw Aung San Suu Kyi is out from house arrest.

----------


## patsycat

Great thread, you really do take some good pics!!

----------


## ceburat

Great photos - Thank you.  What type of camera did you use to shoot these pictures?

----------


## WujouMao

> Great photos - Thank you. What type of camera did you use to shoot these pictures?


i've jumped from a Canon to Sony, TX10. Needed a waterproof camera for the water festival

----------


## WujouMao

Mingun Bell. This was meant to be put inside Mingun Paya, when it was finished. Anyway, it weighs 90 tonnes


Inside the bell


Hsinbyume Paya, Built in 1816




Thought it was time for me to at least enjoy New Year with the locals after seeing some of the sights. Back to Mandalay Lake




Did i see lots of 'punks' with black makeup on their face? yes, too many. But not here at the lake. Makeup will come off. SO you have this dude instead.








90 mins later and 2 medium bottles of whiskey later, i was in the crowd.




Note the razor sharp Military wire above the heads? There's more at ground level. Thats one way to keep back the crowds!!!


Mandalay palace moat. Didn't venture inside as 1, it costs $10 to enter  [combo ticket], and 2, forced labour on the wooden roofs facing the  water. Note this was after the Thingyan 




At 3am in the morning, with 3 hours kip, i went to Hsipaw. Had a bare bones seat for 12 hrs.


I went by train for one reason only, to see the Gokteik Viaduct. Idea by the British, contractors by the Pennsylvania steel company. Built in 1901. Taking pics of the bridge is banned for "security reasons". 318 ft high and 2257 ft across. It was the 2nd highest railway bridge in the world when it was constructed. Survived the next 100 years without maintenance. 


The gorge below

----------


## WujouMao

Around Hsipaw market.


19th century godowns [warehouses]






Went for a walk into the countryside


Animist temple




For a crackle, look at the Brand name on his bag. Tribal people my arse Barbra!


Found "Little Bagan" 




Bamboo Buddha, Maha Nanda Kantha. 150 years old lacquered Buddha made from bamboo strips.


At least the Burmese can build a wall without it falling down. Philippines, take note


Veg growing on Shan farmland






Shan village


Waterwheel to make electricity


Chinese graves facing Hsipaw


And this  :Confused:  Expired? LOL


Least it all in one place i guess.....


My buddy. seen more wildlife in Burma than i've ever seen. That includes an elephant in a field on the Mandalay - Hsipaw train. Thought i was hearing things cos i was drunk.


Can't remember waterfall name


LOL, who chipped of the tits?


Nice home


Mahamyatmuni Paya

----------


## WujouMao

Another Shan village.




Someones been busy




Pudong Tribal village. They don't chew Betal nut here like the Shan and Burmese.












Left Hispaw for Mandalay by bus. But we had a bit of a problem


With something very important busted, we had to make this downhill and uphill climb. something i was dreading


But thankfully we make it and we got it fixed

----------


## WujouMao

Random pics of Mandalay before my 16 hrs slow boat to Bagan.

Betel preparation making




The drums are for sugar cane resin


Banana leaf


As someone already mentioned in their own topic from 09, "miserable fuckers" isnt far from the truth. And i was in a trikshaw. So it a capture the moment thing.




Its what what you think it is


Boat trip to Bagan, Sagaing hill. [home to 500 stupas dotting the hills, with over 6000 monks  and nuns]










The locals were having a field day with his hair. Always looking at it. Even had someone film it from his back!

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Great pictures thank you for sharing them....very interesting and many things quite different to Thailand....Definately worth a "green" if I can figure out how to "green" you!

----------


## WujouMao

> Great pictures thank you for sharing them....very interesting and many things quite different to Thailand....Definately worth a "green" if I can figure out how to "green" you!


Yea, and that including Monks chewing and spiting blood red betel juice on the floor

Bagan. Can't remember all the names of the temples. Mainly the bigger ones are more important than the smaller ones. And stupas are just stupas.












Some paintings behind protective glass




One of the restored temples. Now you can just imagine what they would of looked like in the 7th Century














some window arches and doorways. Noticing how they made the curve, 




Ananda Temple, built in 1091


Buddha's arms face down at his sides with hands outstretched, a mudra [hand position] unknown to traditional Buddhist sculpture outside of this temple 




had a quick snack around the back of the temple. Saw this


And this is tea leaf if you're wondering


Ananda Oakkyaung Monastery


There are many sand painters that make their living tracing the imagines from the real paintings on the wall. No doubt fucking them up in the process


Old palace wall


Ngakywenadaung pagoda is the bowel shaped one


Thatbyinnyu Pahto










One thats been built below ground


Mahabodhi Paya. Modelled after the famous Mahabodhi temple in India. Built in 1215. 


Closer shot without the water channel


Sides are covered in little Buddha images

----------


## WujouMao

Shwegugyi, built in 1131




Tharabar Gate


Male Nat shrine to the left of the gate. There's a female on the right


Pitaka Taik, Library. Housed the Buddhist scriptures

----------


## WujouMao

Pyathadar Paya


At the back on Pyathadar Paya.




Odd shaped photo, but thank the bloody trees and brick wall for that




Some 10th century paintings






Nan paya. Looks very 'Ankor style' inside. sadly you cant take pics of the fucking stone. wished i battered the old woman inside for denying me my wish. 




These kids came running out of their grass hut. Must of surprised them


Pebingyaung Paya






Dhammayazika Paya. dates from 1196










On the grounds of a Nun Monastery


Huge archway

----------


## WujouMao

Looks like a Christian Chapel


Gubyaukgyi


Thabeik Hmauk






Dhammayangyi Pahto. 12th century


top stairs are closed to visitors. so best seen from outside where you can see its size


Sulamani Paya. Built in 1181










A few more paintings










Rural countryside




Buddha inside Leimyethna Paya. Sadly the rest of the paintings are new and look like they have been painted by a blind elephant.




Tayok Pye Paya








Looks strangely Chinese in style


Payathonzu. Has 13 Century murals inside. Also has a 'Don't take photo sign too, but everyone was having a nap outside, even the painters.










Tons of square shaped buildings

----------


## Scottish Gary

Interesting pictures. 
I would like to visit Burma but my conscience wouldnt let me. To much oppression and i couldn't enjoy myself knowing what the local people around me were going through.

----------


## khmen

^Well, sanctions and isolation have'nt exactly changed things for the better have they? Personally, I'd not hesitate to visit and try and put the cash I spend in local's, not the governments, pockets. The more visitors the better IMO.

Again, great thread Wujou.

----------


## WujouMao

> Interesting pictures. 
> I would like to visit Burma but my conscience wouldnt let me. To much  oppression and i couldn't enjoy myself knowing what the local people  around me were going through.


It's taken me 4 bloody years to make up my mind to go. Sure the people are not as friendly as they are in other parts of Asia. They are more shy to talk to strangers, or are afraid people are reporting on them to the secret police. The locals in Hsipaw tend not to talk as much as they did in 2007, before the last Shan prince was arrested. 




> ^Well, sanctions and isolation have'nt exactly changed things for the better have they? Personally, I'd not hesitate to visit and try and put the cash I spend in local's, not the governments, pockets. The more visitors the better IMO.
> 
> Again, great thread Wujou.


Well said. Only money that went to the government from me was my Visa, $5 to enter Shewdagon, $5 for Inle Lake, $10 for Bagan and $4 for a really slow boat to Bagan from Mandalay.



Strange, you would expect to see Ogres and what not on Christian Churches of Old, not Buddhist temples.




Some wonderful paintings inside Tayok Pye Paya 






Had to lie in the pigeon crap for these two










Buddha with flames around him




Old Burmese or Pali writing


Thambula Paya Palace wall. Payathonzu at the end of the wall


Thambula Paya on the left


Thambula Buddha. Temple was locked


Odd shaped Temples




The closest i've got to seeing rubies and other gems


My last photo of Bagan. Its another fake 7-11. Look ot the right of the picture, the internet cafe


Now on a long bloody road trip to Inle Lake. Make sure you buy your bus tickets 24 hours ahead or you'll end up doing what i have done.


Road fixing Burmse style. They just add a small portion of tar and then a thin layer or small stones on top and volia!


WTF are they doing??


Transfered to this. I thankfully sat in the front. double money, but better.


Heavy weight as my Burmese passenger said to me.


Came across millions of Teak logs by the side of the road. Stretched for miles.




Morning of Inle. Seems the rain followed me from Bagan














Never did ask what the bamboo thing is for. 






Tea leaves






I would normally say i'll eat anything once within reason. This is one of the reasons. 


Thought they were tomatoes till closer inspection. Best thing i could do with them is feed it to pigs.








Hand made fags. Forgot to buy some for home. 


Iron works


Not a toe nail clipper as i thought. More of a nut cracker in the form of a fish


Silver works


Selling "cheaper" silver right outside the workshop!




One of many floating villages on Inle Lake






Burmese snooker




Leg rower


Hitting the water to scare fish to swim into their nets

----------


## Mid

> Only money that went to the government from me


Forgive me but I'll take issue with this statement , whilst I have enjoyed your pics and I appreciate the sediment of tourists attempting to patronise the locals as opposed to the junta dogs , you really don't know exactly how much of your money ended up in junta dogs pockets through legal and illegal fees , licences and so forth that the locals you patronised are extorted for .

I'm not berating you for travelling there just pointing out that junta dog has his paws into every facet of the locals lives  :Sad:

----------


## WujouMao

Another market in Inle before a 26 hour bus ride to Mawlamyine!


Who knows what they are for




Soy beans i think








Bus stop on the Inle Lake - Yangon trip


I refrained from eating bugs on this trip


Nice name for a bus company


Got to Yagon at stupid o'clock in the morning. [4], Had to wait until 7am for my other bus to Mawlamyine, another 10 hours or so....


well that's delayed us a bit


Sadly the "new tyre" wasn't much cop either


I sat around and noticed her making her mats with all the other bus passengers sitting down playing the waiting game.


Next day i went to Nwa-la Ba Pagoda, 12 miles north of Mawlamyine




Some nice views of the valley below

----------


## WujouMao

> Originally Posted by WujouMao
> 
>  Only money that went to the government from me
> 
> 
> Forgive me but I'll take issue with this statement , whilst I have enjoyed your pics and I appreciate the sediment of tourists attempting to patronise the locals as opposed to the junta dogs , you really don't know exactly how much of your money ended up in junta dogs pockets through legal and illegal fees , licences and so forth that the locals you patronised are extorted for .
> 
> I'm not berating you for travelling there just pointing out that junta dog has his paws into every facet of the locals lives


True, i know that. I love drinking Myanmar beer, but who knows if its a side company with joint ventures with the Junta? Seems the locals drink it too, not to mention Chang, Singha and Tiger.

I'm just saying that's all the money WHICH i knew went to the Junta. As for the other stuff, who knows. But i only stayed in guesthouses not government owned. Didn't pay the bridge toll at every bridge we came too. As for the bigger bus companies, and trains, who knows. 

I could of flown everywhere if i wanted too and that would of all gone to the Junta. I just tried to limit my spending on what the Junta gets. The Junta get more from the Chinese digging for Steel and other shit like that.

Its ok, i'm not planning on going back there anytime soon. Its about as likeable as Vietnam.

But i do understand what the locals have been going through. Ever since i heard about Daw Aung San Suu Kyi from my guide book 4 years ago, i've been going to Irrawaddy.org every other day to read about the news of whats happening in Karen state etc. So i do feel for the people and i have apologised to a few of the people i had a few quiet words with to say i'm sorry for how the British treated you when we colonised you. 

Maybe if the British didnt come stumbling in, the Military wouldnt be in power now. But who knows. 









Unlike the Lacquered Bamboo Buddha in Little Bagan, Hsipaw, This is still just Bamboo. Taung Pauk Kyaung [Bamboo thread Buddha image]


Win Sein Taw Ya, Its 560ft long. still being made after 20 years!!


Entrance to the hillside is a long row of standing Buddha statues.


Inside are some statues about early life, i think


And some vision of hell. As the Buddha isnt finished, there's still dust floating around and no lights








I wonder what the monks think of this? Mind you, i had to use flash as it was very dark in there. And there's pussy hair too!!!


As i said, still not finished




Some random pics around Mawlamyine








A rather curvy  Buddha, with lighting in the correct place for a cigarette


Buddha resembles the one in Yangon


Got his dick hanging out?


When is a tree not a tree? When its a Chimney


Kaladan Mosque


Soorti Sunni Jamai Mosque


Small Tuk-Tuks outside the market

----------


## WujouMao

Next day i found a motorcyclist to take me to Saddar Cave












Lake at the back of the cave.


Then took a ride out to Kawgun Cave. A secret gallery of sculpture and cave art dating from 7th Century. 














Look at the "Chinese face mask" at the top






Inside the cave are lots of Stalagmites & stalactites, some as big as trucks








Selection of "ghosts"






Directly above me










On the way back to Mawlamyine, a few more pics






I risked taking this photo. Thankfully not another bike or car or any Junta to notice. Anyway, not a good road to cross on a motorbike


They use ladders to climb coconut trees over here


Kyauk Kalap




Public market in Mawlamyine. There's 3 markets all in the same area. 


Some red bananas. Actually pretty tasty too.  






Things for Monks


Bitter nuts




Something else you wont really see in Thailand. Its a Bangladesh thing


Kept staring at me. Never said a word, not even in Burmese










Sausages i think


Dried fish heads




Tribal Mon Med???


Fish i think








Skinned frog leg


Don't ask what the black 'fur' is. I dont know




Thought they were eels, but its a type of fish


These trucks are more present in Mawlamyine than anywhere  else in the country

----------


## WujouMao

Some more old trucks. A good eye can tell what they are








Like the stop sign on the lights at the back


Back at my guesthouse in Mawlamyine


My Muslim motorcyclist clearly struggling with an exhaust pipe that's got going to fit on his bike. Muppet!


But he does drink beer. Note the Myanmar Beer poster on the wall. What's it say about European Lager?






Back of Daddies Place, Yangon. 


Front of Daddies Place, Nice pavement

----------


## buycondojomtien

Sad, can't see your photos now, maybe tomorrow ?

It says Bandwidth exceeded instead of showing the photos.

----------


## bobo746

^ same same ??

----------


## UdornLA

ditto, what is your account name on photobucket, would love to view you pics, thanks

----------


## diaomaa

I have been to some of these places. 
Really good to see it all again. Thanks.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## WujouMao

> ditto, what is your account name on photobucket, would love to view you pics, thanks


http://s541.photobucket.com/albums/g...yanmar%202011/

Bagan - http://s541.photobucket.com/albums/g...%202011/Bagan/

Start from page 10, which is the beginning. also have the sub folder Bagan in there too

my name of photobucket is wujou_mao

----------


## UdornLA

thanks, excellent pics, looks cleaner than parts of thailand, except all the damn pigeons in one pic, LOL.  like the old trucks, amazing what still runs here and there.

----------


## WujouMao

> thanks, excellent pics, looks cleaner than parts of thailand, except all the damn pigeons in one pic, LOL.  like the old trucks, amazing what still runs here and there.


Yea the old trucks were grand. still running after 70 years!! 

Lots of Chevrolet there in Mawlamyine. Only saw the one Morris next to the Chevrolet though.

----------


## YorkshireMan

Yea, a good bunch of photo's. Really captured the flavour, good on yer mate!

----------


## cdnski12

Great Pics. One wonders how they could ever find enough money to construct so many Temples In Myanmar over the centuries. Even more amazing is that these Temples were not leveled by earthquakes, or the many wars over 1000 years! Did you have to carry a lot of small denomination USD? Could you change Thai Bhat everywhere? Liked the old Chevy & Morris Trucks (thot it looked Pommy). Probably ex Military leftovers from WW2?

----------


## WujouMao

> Great Pics. One wonders how they could ever find enough money to construct so many Temples In Myanmar over the centuries. Even more amazing is that these Temples were not leveled by earthquakes, or the many wars over 1000 years! Did you have to carry a lot of small denomination USD? Could you change Thai Bhat everywhere? Liked the old Chevy & Morris Trucks (thot it looked Pommy). Probably ex Military leftovers from WW2?


No doubt like nowadays they used forced labour to build the temples. Most of these Temples are from the 6-13 century.

During the last major earthquake, some 2000 temples with either destroyed, leaning over or the tops have broken off the lesser stupas.

As for money, you have to bring MINT USD with you. A $100 bill gives a better exchange rate than a 20. Certain guesthouses in Yangon can exchange at the unofficial exchange rate. Keeps going down daily. 

When i went there, $1 = 855 kyat. When i left and was able to check in on irawaddy.org the rate was 825, or 17 days ago. 

2 years ago when my book was published, it was 1200 kyat to $1.

Now back to the notes. They have to be mint, with a capital M. No crease notes, no markings, no tears, no specks like you get on aged paper. The slightest tear in a note would render it useless. I had a $100 note rejected cos it has a 2mm grey scratch on the mustache om the bloke on the note. Looked part of the note, but he still wouldn't take it. Some folks or money exchangers in Mandalay were less fuzzy, but then again the rate was also much lower. Compare 855 in Yangon and 830 in Mandalay.

For one month i spent about $700.

----------


## Neo

A thread so good it nearly crashed my browser!

This reclining Buddha is superb, better than the one in Wat Po, Bangkok.. IMO 


and this picture is sublime... 


I tend to get 'templed out' very quickly, but the brick built ones are fascinating. 

Thanks for sharing.  :smilie_clap:

----------


## porno frank

Good job. One of the most interesting set of photos i seen i a while. From the Buddhist temples to the countryside and villlage shots.

----------


## serene1

> Good job. One of the most interesting set of photos i seen i a while. From the Buddhist temples to the countryside and villlage shots.


Ditto. Really makes you want to go there. Thanks.

----------


## blackorchid

Wow!  Great Pictures,  Thanks, really enjoyed looking at them. Really portray
the real Burma, the food in your pics does not look too appetizing, but actually
burmese food is very tasty once you acquire the taste. 
The muslim grave stone, using expiring is funny, after renewal like a passport, it
will come alive or something, ha ha.  But actually I think it is The Kings enlish
sort of. As for the snakes, we can across the same in Phyapone, the python's
fir sine reason like to coil themselves on the Buddha statue. 
Also I love that reflection of Mandalay mote on the water, the relection looks
more real than the actual picture. You should enter these pics in a photo
competition. I hope you enjoyed the Burmese Thingyan. I downloaded some
pictures, I hope you don't mind. Thanks, I will visti this page again.

----------


## WujouMao

> Wow!  Great Pictures,  Thanks, really enjoyed looking at them. Really portray
> the real Burma, the food in your pics does not look too appetizing, but actually
> burmese food is very tasty once you acquire the taste. 
> The muslim grave stone, using expiring is funny, after renewal like a passport, it
> will come alive or something, ha ha.  But actually I think it is The Kings enlish
> sort of. As for the snakes, we can across the same in Phyapone, the python's
> fir sine reason like to coil themselves on the Buddha statue. 
> Also I love that reflection of Mandalay mote on the water, the relection looks
> more real than the actual picture. You should enter these pics in a photo
> ...



The water festival was great fun. I've had the same effect in Thailand, but never had the party around a moat before. As for the hangover in the morning, it was a killer.

----------


## sangsom

Nice pics, I'm going next month, Got any suggestions for places to stay in Yangon, Bagan, Mandalay and lake Inle? Don't mind paying up to $30-40, a bit more in yangon.

Also any info on Yangon nightlife? Any good places for hooking up with chicks, paid for or otherwise?

----------


## Bower

Great thread, many thanks.
The black furry stuff in your market shots is tripe, stomach linings.

----------


## WujouMao

> Great thread, many thanks.
> The black furry stuff in your market shots is tripe, stomach linings.


I used to work in a pet shop when i was a kid and heard of tripe then, but never saw it loose. Just large frozen sausage packs. Mind you this is Asia where folks eat all, so no doubt this isnt for animal consumption.

----------


## sangsom

> Nice pics, I'm going next month, Got any suggestions for places to stay in Yangon, Bagan, Mandalay and lake Inle? Don't mind paying up to $30-40, a bit more in yangon.
> 
> Also any info on Yangon nightlife? Any good places for hooking up with chicks, paid for or otherwise?


Anyone?

----------


## sangsom

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> 
> Great thread, many thanks.
> The black furry stuff in your market shots is tripe, stomach linings.
> 
> 
> I used to work in a pet shop when i was a kid and heard of tripe then, but never saw it loose. Just large frozen sausage packs. Mind you this is Asia where folks eat all, so no doubt this isnt for animal consumption.


Thanks got your pm mate, couldn't reply as I don't have enough posts.

----------


## WujouMao

Call me a lazy fecker, but i've just uploaded my 1st video to youtube. Here's the Snake pagoda temple which is 12 miles south of Mandalay where the 3 snakes have their daily bath and fed a yellow mixture forced down their gullet.




Leg rower of Inle Lake.

----------


## Mr Orange

Wow, amazing thread, your patience in uploading these is more than grateful  :beer:

----------


## WujouMao

Thingyan water festival



Burmese pool/snooker - boardgame

----------


## WujouMao

testing

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Enough of the temples already, lets get down to the nitty gritty . Is there a decent poontang scene?

----------


## WujouMao

> Enough of the temples already, lets get down to the nitty gritty . Is there a decent poontang scene?


Go and look on The International Sex Guide Forum 

They will answer all your questions for you. But ive heard stories, cant stay in a cheap hotel as they don't exist. Not all hotels cater for foreigners, and most would say no to you bringing a girl. Not to mention secret police. Risky, just like Laos. And the girls ask mega dosh. so if you really want a Burmese chick, go to Mae Sod.

I have had some nice massages, clean. no funny business. And lots of government people in the same hotel having a massage. Been to Burmese beer bars, with a girl sitting next to you. But no english was spoken and i dont speak the lingo either. Its all there, just not that easily accessible to non-burmese

----------


## Halfaboy

Thanks for showing. You have a good eye for details. 
I visited most of these places. Great memories !

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Great thread mate, many thanks , Ive heard myanmar airlines are thinking of starting a service between yangon and vientiane soon hopefully that happens and i can have a gander myself

----------


## WujouMao

Glad you two like the pictures.

----------

